# motegi mr7



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

does anyone own these rims? I was looking to get the white ones to go on my white sentra but I was curious as to what everyone else thought and if anyone had seen them ona a white car


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I was going to get those a while back(I think they were 16lbs. for the 15 inch), but at the last second I decided on 12 lbs. Rota Circuit 8s. The wheels I got cost less, weigh less, and look better IMO. I used to see lots of cars with those Motegis too, if that means anything to you...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I prefer the white MR12s, but you should get the lightest wheels you can afford.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

where can i find those rims at?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I liked those motegi's. I wanted to get some in gunmetal but they are pretty expensive. I got some used 17" enkei wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

what are some of the lightest wieght wheels and where can i find them?


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

To check out wheel weights:

http://www.wheelweights.net/


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

For the price you can't beat Rota in terms of relative weight. As for where to get them, check on www.groupbuycenter.com


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Anyone know what the weight is of the 14" stock 200SX SE wheel???


Those Rotas sounds very tempting for the price....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*wheels.....*

what about kosei k1's in white or buddy clubs, they weigh around 13 i believe or lighter, and montegi's are popular, they were like on most cars on the last import revolution......but on hondas......
also racing hart c5's.........and the stock se steel rims, give or take 15-20.........on 175/65r14's......hehehe.....


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Motegi is distributed by American Racing. Pretty much any dealer that has American racing sell motegi. I know Sears Auto Centers sells motegi. Anyways we had a discussion on SE-R.net about the kosei and the srr competitions. I have the ssr competitions and where I work at we also sell Kosei K1's. Anyways we picked up each rim in each hand and the ssrs are way lighter than the kosei k1's but they are a hella more money. I am happy with the SSRS 15x7 Type C's but dam it hurt in my pocket book.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

how much do those kosei's run and where is their website


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to TireRack.com They are all there


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I JUST ORDERED A SET OF THE SAME RIMS LAST SATURDAY. I'm putting them on either 3rd, 4th, or 5th. I got them at Pep Boys supercenter for $125 ea. and they're gonna be white. I'll post sum pics here when I get them on.


----------

